

My 1st blog post: My mom is leaving Facebook - BrandonM
http://brandonmintern.blogspot.com/2008/02/my-mom-is-leaving-facebook.html

======
BrandonM
I have been thinking about starting a blog for quite a while now, and I
finally took the time to do it today. In order to get up and running quickly,
I just used a pre-made blogger template and focused on adding my first entry.
Blogger seems decent, although that default formatting of having the first
paragraph be spaced out nicely and the rest smashed together bothers me, and
I'm not sure I like the blockquote formatting, either, but I don't feel like
wading around in the CSS at the moment to figure out how to fix it.

Anyways, that's all I've got at the moment. I know that I am a bit short on
links to other blogs and things like that, but I'm a bit new at this whole
thing. Any comments on my writing style or formatting suggestions to improve
the general readability would be greatly appreciated. Of course, comments on
the post itself are also welcome :).

